

Show HN: Application to deploy from a GitHub repo to AWS - vijaytsr

Hello Folks,
We have just released CloudMunch Developer Edition. This is an application to deploy your application from a GitHub repo to AWS. We would appreciate your thoughts and feedback on the application. Thank you.<p>Links: http://www.cloudmunch.com/developers
======
vijaytsr
@nanijoe My response to your first comment

CloudMunch Developer edition (Beta) will currently provide you the following.
Please note this is free to use. You will pay only for the AWS infrastructure
you consume. 1. A history of your builds 2. A build repository to store older
builds and deploy them if required 3. A deployment history 4. A template for
build orchestration to perform code analysis, e.g. PMD, code visualization
(TBA) 5. Scheduled deployments - on-click, daily or weekly 6. Seamless
connection between GitHub and AWS using your GitHub id

We plan to add some features based on our thoughts and your feedback. I hope
this answers your questions.

------
nanijoe
Its not clear to me what your value proposition is, or what I would be paying
you guys a monthly fee for. If I use Elastic Beanstalk, I can deploy with a
simple git push, and I can manage AWS directly myself. What do you guys do to
make this easier?

~~~
vijaytsr
CloudMunch Developer edition (Beta) will currently provide you the following.
Please note this is free to use. You will pay only for the AWS infrastructure
you consume. 1\. A history of your builds 2\. A build repository to store
older builds and deploy them if required 3\. A deployment history 4\. A
template for build orchestration to perform code analysis, e.g. PMD, code
visualization (TBA) 5\. Scheduled deployments - on-click, daily or weekly 6\.
Seamless connection between GitHub and AWS using your GitHub id

    
    
      We plan to add some features based on our thoughts and your feedback. I hope this answers your questions.

------
nanijoe
vijay, I don't know why your reply shows up as 'dead but it does..You guys
should seriously re-evaluate your value prop, cos I can already do the first 3
things you mentioned with Elastic Beanstalk, and I don't care about the last
3. Maybe provide an abstraction layer like heroku does?

~~~
vijaytsr
Thanks for the feedback. Will re-look at our value prop and the comment issue.

------
vijaytsr
@nanijoe Thanks for the feedback. Will re-look at our value prop and the
comment issue.

